# Westside barbell superstars



## darksidefitness (May 7, 2013)

WESTSIDE BARBELL SUPERSTARS - YouTube


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 8, 2013)

That is some cool ass weights tossed up.  Thanks DKS..ib


----------



## basskiller (May 9, 2013)

These guys build more extreme Powerlifters than any other crew I know.. I've been reading louie for years upon years


----------



## chicken_hawk (May 9, 2013)

Legends for sure!

Hawk


----------

